# TMR01 Owners



## whafe (Dec 5, 2005)

Can you kindly give some real time thoughts on this frame please?

Much appreciated and thank you in advance


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I do not have that bike (ride and SLR01) but my real time aero bike thoughts are currently mainly of : Giant Introduces New Aero Road Bikes - BikeRadar


----------



## whafe (Dec 5, 2005)

Can I assume that there is no forum readers whom own a TMR01?


----------



## teambrooks (Feb 10, 2004)

yep got one.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I been riding this bike for a little bit, its a very stiff bike, very fast on flats. What do you want to know about it?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Some pix and info here, FWIW: Gallery: Tour Down Under 2013 ? Big Gallery - BikeRadar


----------



## whafe (Dec 5, 2005)

What does it climb likes? Very stiff ride,nut are youbthebrider feeling beaten up?



JimmyORCA said:


> I been riding this bike for a little bit, its a very stiff bike, very fast on flats. What do you want to know about it?


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Have not had a chance to take my TMR on any climbs. On rides with alot of climbs I usually take my Zero7.


----------



## identifiler (Dec 24, 2005)

JimmyORCA said:


> Have not had a chance to take my TMR on any climbs. On rides with alot of climbs I usually take my Zero7.


Look I hate sound like an ass but can you give us a bit more info. Is it so stiff that your ass is bleeding ? Is it Look 595 stiff or like a Noha. I dunno, can you give us some inside. I am just about to drop cash on a bike and the tmr is on the short list. Tmr or evo or Madone.


----------



## whafe (Dec 5, 2005)

identifiler said:


> Look I hate sound like an ass but can you give us a bit more info. Is it so stiff that your ass is bleeding ? Is it Look 595 stiff or like a Noha. I dunno, can you give us some inside. I am just about to drop cash on a bike and the tmr is on the short list. Tmr or evo or Madone.


Hear you, dam hard to get any thoughts from owners etc etc.

It is almost off of my list, seems to be very little info, reviews out there on it..


----------



## identifiler (Dec 24, 2005)

whafe said:


> Hear you, dam hard to get any thoughts from owners etc etc.
> 
> It is almost off of my list, seems to be very little info, reviews out there on it..


Problem is bike reviews are almost always a joke. 
I like most when people compare with other bikes. My biggest questions is how much fun would I loose on a 2-3 km ascent at 10%. I have no issue on the flats. The Madone would be a shoe in if it weren't for their corp practices and their horrendous crank bearings


----------



## Jebus (Oct 10, 2012)

Super stiff & insanely responsive in the corners.
A bumping road feels like hell breaking loose going at high speeds - completely bearable mind you, haven't had any issues - but whatever, man up if you're going to ***** about how stiff a bike is. 
Demon on the flats and descents, put some effort in and you end up flying.
Haven't had the chance to test it on a decent climb yet but not training for that at the moment anyways. I'm a strong/fast climber and I highly doubt the TMR will be any different to any other bike. It weighs around the 7+kg mark, obviously this isn't a pure super light climbing bike - get the SLR if hill climbing is what you want, clearly :cryin:
End of the day, if you're **** at climbing, no bike will make you good at climbing. It's the engine pushing the bike.


----------



## Jebus (Oct 10, 2012)

Over the weekend I had the chance to take the TMR on a decent climb of 2+km @ 9% Av. Grade. Climbed pretty good to be honest, smooth and stiff.


----------



## theychosenone (Mar 3, 2006)

Sorry, hopping onto this thread. 

I'm interested in getting the TMR01, but was told by a mechanic that the front brakes will have maintenance issues over time, firstly due to the cables guided by the curved pipe as the cables exit the frame to the brake, and secondly corrosion under the brake cover fairing over time due to sweat. Is this true?

Also I don't see any quick release levers on the front brakes to faciliate wheel changes. Is the feature there, or do we need to deflate the tires first?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## aroadbike4u (Jan 27, 2013)

identifiler said:


> Problem is bike reviews are almost always a joke.
> I like most when people compare with other bikes. My biggest questions is how much fun would I loose on a 2-3 km ascent at 10%. I have no issue on the flats. The Madone would be a shoe in if it weren't for their corp practices and their horrendous crank bearings


Ok, I'll chime. I don't own it, but have ridden it extensively, and compared it to others that I've ridden - and I'm lucky enough to ride quite a few. It is responsive out of the saddle. It is fast. My problem with it, as is my problem with most aero road bikes that take design ques from tri bikes, is the ride quality. Most of them feel like riding a block of wood - similar to early carbon fiber frames. Frame design has come a long way in fine tuning the carbon used, where it's used and the particular layup to affect the ride characteristics. 

If you're even considering the Madone, then you're looking at a completely different category of bike. If you like climbing and like ride quality, and want something a little more unique than a Madone, then the Team Machine is the one I'd consider. That bike really impresses me this year. VERY light, but doesn't have that brittle, hollow overly stiff ride quality that a lot of ultralight, high modulus frames have _*cough cough SL4 cough cough *_ My only complaint with the Team Machine last year is that the bottom bracket felt a little soft when hammering out of the saddle. Very comfy and sure handling bike. This year's model feels noticeably stiffer in the bottom bracket, very responsive and handles great. 

The TMR01 is a really cool bike, and it's stiff enough and light enough to not really affect your climbing. It's really going to excel on flat courses, though. I really don't know if that brake design will be a problem down the line with corrosion, etc. Bike mechanics are going to hate on it because those type of brakes, like tri bike brakes, are a complete PITA to work on from a mechanic's point of view. If anything, I think linear pull brakes are going to brake better than traditional road calipers, but maintenance is a factor.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I cant say much about the mechanical issues regarding front brake maintenance since I dont work on my own bike. But I can say that regarding the front quick release issues, if you are going to build a new TMR I would go with Campy since the quick release in on the shifter.


theychosenone said:


> Sorry, hopping onto this thread.
> 
> I'm interested in getting the TMR01, but was told by a mechanic that the front brakes will have maintenance issues over time, firstly due to the cables guided by the curved pipe as the cables exit the frame to the brake, and secondly corrosion under the brake cover fairing over time due to sweat. Is this true?
> 
> ...


----------

